# 2nd Round of Crankbaits



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of my second round of building my own crankbaits. It gets frustrating sometimes when things don't work out at first, but patience and persistence, along with not settling on accepting the first try paid off for me...I am most proud of my first attempt of a natural perch and the foiling substrate I discovered. Just like the light bulb and 3M post-it notes, accidents can sometimes prove to be very effective!! I have purposely left the lips off of the shad baits until I can get a better time to "water test" and my replica Reef Runners still need detailed, but essentially, they are done. I am waiting on decal paper to arrive so I can finish them. I have been creating my own details in MS Word by using line art and designing details I can print to decal paper. When I finish these, I will repost and help anyone who would like to do the same. I am confident they will turn out very nicely. What do you guys think about my second round of lures? Oh yeah, my daughter wants the Wild Thing Shad to use a a key fob...gives me an idea...hmmm?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Those look pretty sweet! I'll take 2 of the Perch cranks when they go on sale


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Man, they are sweet looking!!! They look so much better than some of the baits you see at the store. They look like they were made by like Strike King or Rapala. LOL.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job very nice. Ready to put my order in for some perch!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't tell you how impressed I am. To produce that quality of work in such a very short time is amazing. Those are first class baits, period.


----------



## lilredpaseo (Sep 25, 2005)

add my name to the 2 perch list


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW!!! All of those look great, nice job.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those are honey's!!!!!!!!! Come on spring. Gotta get those in the water!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope this works, but I got a few requests for more info on the line art process.

Below is a picture I created using line art in MS Word...scale it down and you can create the same on decal paper for lure details...the possibilities are endless...once you get the hang of it, you can create just about any line detail in a variety of colors, boldness, etc...


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Great work Fugi - those colors are very similar to a lot of lures made here, they would be good for 'Barramundi', we like our fluros down here. Again great work and the ones with the lips, they should get Down Deep. pete


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pink lemonaid and orange juice reef runners that may be


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

ezbite said:


> pink lemonaid and orange juice reef runners that may be



Thanks for the comments...nice to hear you like them.

ez...dead on the Pink Lemonade but the orange will look more like Hot Tamale when I am finished...hard to see but the back is dark red that fades to orange. Although, maybe I should leave it as is since I recall hearing some did well on orange...?? Or maybe I'll make more....that is probably more likely.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking baits. I've been working 12 hour days with 1 1/2 hour drive each way since last Thursday and haven't had time to work on the ones I have started. Hopefully this won't last much longer.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! I hope my second try goes half as good as that!


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

realy sweet work. the top one is simply awesome work, and you should be proud of that. and the two bottom ones are just so sexy


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of the key fobs I made for my girls...small is definitely hard to do! I will be sticking to bigger baits for now but each try is a learning experience, so not a bust!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Very Nice. Wish I could do something like that. I paint and tape spoons but nothing as pretty as that.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I keep looking at these, Brian; they're beautiful. The long slender ones have great lines. 

Have you had a chance to water test them yet?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

vc1111 said:


> I keep looking at these, Brian; they're beautiful. The long slender ones have great lines.
> 
> Have you had a chance to water test them yet?


Thanks again Vince...I actually tested them this past weekend and they run perfectly...I am so pleased with that outcome  ...I am in the process of detailing them...just put them on the wheel to dry...I think the details turned out great and will post again with a "before and after" shot. 

Now the shad baits are a different story...they failed miserably in the water...I am stumped  ...have tried several lip profiles, changed line tie locations, etc.., and still can't get them to work...just added weights to my tester and will run through the paces again...I will eventually get them to work or I will start building a new fish lure chandelier for my vaulted bedroom ceiling.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Below are some pics of my detailed cranks. As previously posted, I made the details in MS Word and printed them on decal paper, then transfered and sealed them on my baits. I think they turned out very nice, although I kinda went overboard on my prism additive in my clear coats...still not bad though. I included a before and after look at the baits.

*Before Details*









*After Details*









*3 Close-Ups*


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

That's neat. With the added details those lures look very familiar. Hmm, where have I seen those? Thanks for sharing the technique.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! How difficult is it to apply the decals?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice touch fugarwi7. I'll have to try that one of these days. I haven't played around with that part of MS Word, I've only used it to write letters, forms, web sites, etc. I'll have to look into that more. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I just shook my head when I looked at these baits after you detailed them. It is hard to believe you're just getting started with all this. Beautiful work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Brian,

Nice job....you'll get my bill in the mail....lol

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Brian, Fantastic! those look great.

I just noticed that you turned the line tie sideways. Interesting idea!


The crowd cries for more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on, tell the truth. you just got those in the mail from the reef runner web site.LOL..those look really great. when i looked at the before and after picts, i think i said WOW out loud.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

That's what I was thinking ezbite. Brian might work for reef runner. Incredible work!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

walleyevision said:


> Very nice! How difficult is it to apply the decals?


Alot harder than I thought it would be...they kept curling off around the edges, even after I put a coat of clear acrylic over them...I discovered I could sort of burnish them in when the next epoxy coat began to dry though. However, I had to lightly sand and recoat for a smooth, final coat. I hope as I use them (decals) more, I will get better at it.

rjbass...I am out of money...the investment I have made in all the lure building garb has drained my account...Sorry...send the bill but don't hold your breath waiting on the check!!!  

TIGGER, I use snaps on all of my lines so I didn't think it mattered which way the eye needed to be...if it doesn't work this way, I can always add a split ring...I didn't know how to drill the lip to put the eyelet inline (front to back)? But they seem to run true as is...a true lake test troll pass will tell the tale...C'mon spring! :T :T :T 

Thanks for the kind words...I am (we all are) fortunate there are so many pro's on here willing to help us newbies start with information and guidence to make a better lure at the onset. Thank you all!!! And I could only hope I could work for Reef Runner or some other lure mfgr...that would be sweet!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful lures Fugawai. pete


----------

